# Suspension Question



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

When I do coilover I'm going with Bilsteins. I have Eibachs on mine and love them I also rin my tires at 51 psi. Not to bumpy.
Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## NJ2012RS (Oct 2, 2013)

They fairly easy to install?? and how long did it take ya??


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Since I do front end work has a profession it only took me a little over 2 hours to install springs align balance and rotate all foir tires.

But fairly simple for the DIYer tjats done springs before, if not id have a professional install them because it can be dangerous.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## NJ2012RS (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome, that isn't to bad at all... I've done springs before just not on a regular... Just wanted to know time frames so when my more mechanically inclined car freak friends help, we can gauge how long its "supposed" to take us LOL


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

NJ2012RS said:


> Awesome, that isn't to bad at all... I've done springs before just not on a regular... Just wanted to know time frames so when my more mechanically inclined car freak friends help, we can gauge how long its "supposed" to take us LOL


Yea you might wanna get an alignment afterwards I always recommend it. SPC make a kit. Most of your parts store carries them the part# is SPC 81250

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------

